# Brauche eure Hilfe CODESYS!



## DeejayT (18 März 2006)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen. Habe in meiner Ausbildung sowie in der Meisterschule nur mit S7 zu tun gehabt. Habe dort alles mit FUP programmiert. So jetzt möchte ich mein zukünftiges Einfamilienhaus mit einer WAGO 750-841 ausstatten und automatisieren. Habe mir einfach mal das Programmiertool (Codesys) von der Wagoseite runtergeladen. Mein Problem ist jetzt, das ich überhaupt nicht mit dem programmieren klar komme. Es gibt zwar Bausteine aber ich finde nirgends eine Symboltabelle oder wie kann ich Aus und Eingänge zuweisen (An die Bausteine "schreiben")!!! Woher weiß ich welche Aus und Eingänge es gibt Heißen die z.B. auch A0.0 oder E0.0 ??? Komme überhaupt nicht klar und hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!


MFG
Lutz


----------



## BadTaste (18 März 2006)

Hallo,
Also ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal die Ampel, welche als Beispiel dabei ist nacharbeiten. Du wirst sicher schnell die Vorteile dieser Sprache bemerken.

Zu deinen Fragen

-Es gibt zwar Bausteine aber ich finde nirgends eine Symboltabelle oder wie -kann ich Aus und Eingänge zuweisen (An die Bausteine "schreiben")!!! 

Du mußt Variablen in den Bausteinen deklarieren (eigendlich genau wie bei S7 INPUT OUTPUT....) anschließend rufst du ihn dann auf im Maintask.

-Woher weiß ich welche Aus und Eingänge es gibt Heißen die z.B. auch A0.0 -oder E0.0 ??? Komme überhaupt nicht klar und hoffe ihr könnt mir da -helfen!

Du solltest dir unbedingt auch das PDF für deine CPU runterladen hier wird erklärt wie die Adressaufteilung funktioniert

Anschliessend kannst du die Adressen dann Variablen zuordnen z.B unter Globale Variablen %IX0.0 ist etwa wie E0.0, %QX0.0 unsw

also z.B (aus einem zufällig ausgewählten Projekt)

```
VAR_GLOBAL
(*Digitale Eingänge*)
    VERDICHTER_1_AKTIV              AT %IX4.0 : BOOL;
    VERDICHTER_2_AKTIV              AT %IX4.1 : BOOL;
    WAERMERUECK_FREIG_EXT       AT %IX4.2 : BOOL;
    INP43_RESERVE                      AT %IX4.3 : BOOL;

(*Analoge Eingänge*)
    DRUCKAUFNEHMER_KR1         AT %IW0 : INT;
    DRUCKAUFNEHMER_KR2         AT %IW1 : INT;
    TEMPERATUR_KR1                 AT %IW2 : INT;
    TEMPERATUR_KR2                AT %IW3 : INT;

(*Digitale Ausgänge*)
    MGV_WRG_K1                    AT %QX6.0 :BOOL;
    MGV_WRG_K2                    AT %QX6.1 :BOOL;

(*ANALOGE AUSGÄNGE*)
    STELLVENTIL_K1_DRUCK        AT %QW0 :INT;
    STELLVENTIL_K2_DRUCK        AT %QW1 :INT;
    STELLVENTIL_K1_TEMP            AT %QW2 :INT;
    STELLVENTIL_K2_TEMP            AT %QW3 :INT;
(**)
    FREIG_WRG_KREIS_1: BOOL;
    FREIG_WRG_KREIS_2: BOOL;

END_VAR
```

Viel Spaß mit der Software

Michael


----------



## Wago-Freund (18 März 2006)

*Viel Spass dabei !*

 
Hallo,

wenn du die Adressen nicht manuell änderst, erstellt das System automatisch die Adressen: Und jetzt Achtung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sind irgendwo analoge Eingangsmodule gesteckt, werden diese pro Eingangswort mit 16 Bit reserviert. (%IW0) (an diese Adressierung musst du dich da gewöhnen !!

Beispiel du hast zwei Kanäle z.B. Temperaturmessungen, sind dann %IW0 und 1.
Jetzt kommen die Digitalen Eingänge mit der Adressierung %IX2.0 , %IX0.1 und so weiter. Wichtiger Unterschied zur S7: ACHTUNG es geht dann weiter mit %IX0.8 - .15. 
Also die Wago-Controller werden Wortweise Adressiert, muss man sich dran gewöhnen.
Im Ausgangsbereich sieht die Sache genauso aus. heissen nur %QW0 als Ausgangswort ind %QX2.0 - 15.
Egal, wie die Karten zusammengesteckt werden, die Adressen werden automatisch lückenlos vergeben.

Übrigens, die Analogwertverarbeitung ist deutlich einfacher als bei Simatic.

Nächstes Problem, das du bekommst: Die Wago-Software ist zwar eine Vollversion, die man herunterladen kann. Allerdings fehlt im Online Menü der Punkt "Flash". Hiermit speichert man das Programm dauerhaft im Controller - sonst ist es nach Spannungsausfall weg...

Viel Spass, wenn man sich als S7 Nutzer an das Codesys gewöhnt hat, macht es tatsächlich Spass damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## Andy :-) (23 März 2006)

*Adressierung 750-841*

Hallo,

kann mich den Ausführungen nur anschliessen, wenn man sich an einige Sachen erst einmal gewöhnt hat macht es sehr viel spaß...

Adressieren kann Du aber auch direkt in der "Steuerungskonfiguration". Hier kann mit "Element anhängen" der Knoten aufgebaut werden und die Symbole werden dann direkt hier vergeben... 

grüsse

   Andreas


----------



## DeejayT (25 März 2006)

Hy,
also habe mir jetzt mal das Starterkit von Wago besorgt. Habe mal ein fach ein & Baustein genommen, zwei Eingänge dran und ein Ausgang. Wenn ich meine Beiden Taster betätige dann wird dies auch angezeigt und der Ausgang im Codesys Prog. geschaltet. Nur schaltet meine WAGO SPS den Ausgang nicht. Scheint als wenn ich den Falschen Ausgang benutzen würde. Nur ich weiß nicht welchen, nach euren Erklärungen setzt sich das so zusammen: Der 8 Fach Digital Eingangsbaustein hat IX0.0 bis IX0.7! Der 8 Fach Digital Ausgangsbaustein der dann folgt müßte doch QX0.8 bis QY0.15 sein oder??? Warum schaltet er den Ausgang nicht??? Die LED am Ausgangsbaustein leuchtet einfach nicht oder muß zwangsweiße etwas angeschlossen sein???


----------



## MSB (25 März 2006)

Also wenn ich das alles oben richtig verstanden habe,
dann dürfte QX0.0 - ... besser passen.

I und Q fangen beide irgendwann mal bei 0 an.


----------



## DeejayT (25 März 2006)

Hallo,
also so sieht mein Prog mit den Ein/Ausgängen aus: 


VAR
    Eingang AT %IX0.0: BOOL;
    Test AT %IX0.1: BOOL;
    Ausgang AT %QX0.0: BOOL;
END_VAR

Wenn ich es teste, dann kommt auch der Ausgang laut CoDeSys, nur die SPS schaltet ihn nicht (LED leuchtet nicht)! Woran kann das liegen, hab schon mehrere Ausgangsadressen probiert, keine funzt!


----------



## BadTaste (26 März 2006)

Hallo,
 schau mal in die Doku unter Adressierung.

außerdem ist es bei Wago CAA wichtig das du in der Steuerungskonfiguration die Anzahl deiner Klemmen an den Controller hängst.
Adressierung ist wie oben
Eingangsworte (z.B) %IW0 als erstes dann Ausgangsworte %QW2 und dann
die Digitalen eingänge %IX3.0 (erster dig in) dann digitale Ausgänge %QX4.0

Hättest du 3 Analoge Eingänge dann beginnt der erste Analog Ausgang bei %QW3.0 und alles andere verschiebt sich nach hinten.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## DeejayT (26 März 2006)

Hy,
hat geklappt danke. Mußte die Bausteine in der Steuerungskonfiguration noch einfügen. Muß man auch erstmal wissen 
Jetzt kann ich erstmal rumtesten und mich an Codesys gewöhnen!


----------



## DeejayT (27 März 2006)

Hy,
jetzt hab ich weiter probiert und habe weitere Fragen 

1. Gibt es kein Baustein der ein RS oder SR Baustein wie bei S7 darstellt???
2. Habe mal eine kleine Visualisation gemacht. Das Anzeigen wenn ein Eingang oder Ausgang kommt, funzt auch, war auch nicht schwer. So jetzt möchte ich allerdings, das wenn ich z.B. ein Touchscreen habe, ein Eingang auch über den Touchscreen schalten kann. Also in der Praxis ich z.B. ein Lichtschalter betätige oder halt über einen Button auf dem Touchscreen das Lichtanschalte! Wie stelle ich das an?

3. Welches Buch könnt ihr mir empfehlen im Bezug auf Codesys. Da sind viele Befehle mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann. Bei S7 gab es Bausteine und jeweils auch erklärungen zu den Bausteinen was diese machen!!!


----------



## Roland Wagner (28 März 2006)

*Fragen und CoDeSys-Literatur*

Hi,

ich bin von 3S, dem Hersteller von CoDeSys.

1. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Bausteinen, die sich dann in Bibliotheken befinden. Die einfachste Bibliothek ist die Standard.lib, die normalerweise bei jedem CoDeSys-Setup dabei ist. Diese lib kann man in Fenster/Bibliotheksmanager einbinden, und darin findet man dann auch RS und SR. Eine Doku zu diesen Bausteinen finden man auch in der Online-Hilfe.

2. Visualisierungen kann man natürlich auch über Touch-Screen bedienen. Im einfachsten Fall emuliert der Touch-Screen die Maus, d.h. ein Touch auf ein Visu-Element entspricht dem Klicken mit der Maus darauf. Wenn das nicht geht, kann man in der Visualisierung über Extras/Tastatur eine Verknüpfung von Tasten zu Aktionen einstellen.

3. Wegen Literatur zur CoDeSys verweise ich gerne auf den entsprechenden Bereich auf unserer Webseite: http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?lit . Erklärungen zu deb Bausteinen bekommt man aber auch, wenn man diese ins Projekt einfügt, den Baustein-Namen markiert und dann F1 drückt. In der Online-Hilfe ist eigentlich zu jedem Baustein eine mehr oder weniger kurze Erklärung hinterlegt, meistens auch Beispiele in verschiedenen IEC - Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Hartmut64 (28 März 2006)

DeejayT schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> jetzt hab ich weiter probiert und habe weitere Fragen
> 2. Habe mal eine kleine Visualisation gemacht. Das Anzeigen wenn ein Eingang oder Ausgang kommt, funzt auch, war auch nicht schwer. So jetzt möchte ich allerdings, das wenn ich z.B. ein Touchscreen habe, ein Eingang auch über den Touchscreen schalten kann. Also in der Praxis ich z.B. ein Lichtschalter betätige oder halt über einen Button auf dem Touchscreen das Lichtanschalte! Wie stelle ich das an?


hallo,
ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du über das Netzwerk bedienen willst. Es gibt da mit dem 841 vier sinnvolle Möglichkeiten:
a. Windows-PC: mittels der entsprechenden windows Dll und einem VB-Script oder Delphi oder ähnl.
b. Browser(PDA?): HTML auf dem eingebauten Webserver, über SSI Befehle kann mit dem Prozessabbild kommuniziert werden.
c. Browser(PDA?): die mit CoDeSys erstellte Visu kann als Webvisu hochgeladen werden, d.h. jeder Browser mit Java kann zugreifen.
d. Touchpanel mit ModBus/TCP: Du legst einen "virtuellen" Eingang an, z.B. %IX475.0, veroderst ihn mit dem lokalen Eingang und greifst eben über ModBus/TCP darauf zu. (Panel z.B. von ProFace).

Gruß Hartmut

PS. bin bei Wago und hab Lösung c. bei mir zuhause


----------



## DeejayT (28 März 2006)

Danke, werde mal weiter probieren. Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, ich habe eine Codesys Vollversion von einem Kollegen bekommen. Allerdings habe ich nur die DEMO Targets von meiner 750-841! Was kosten die Targets für die 750-841??? Kann ich dann alles mit dem Codesys und der 750-841 machen oder ist das dann immer noch eingeschränkt? z.B. Webvisu!!! Oder braucht man zwangsweise die Version von WAGO???


----------



## Oberchefe (28 März 2006)

> PS. bin bei Wago und hab Lösung c. bei mir zuhause



- heißt das bei Wago angestellt und von Wago bezahlt? Falls ja: in der Zentrale oder auswärts?

- Lösung c) mit PC oder PDA? Falls letzteres: ich habe mir sagen lassen daß man in diesem Fall eine Java-Runtime benötigt die es nur in 40er Stückzahlen zu kaufen gibt gibt?


----------



## Hartmut64 (29 März 2006)

DeejayT schrieb:
			
		

> Was kosten die Targets für die 750-841??? Kann ich dann alles mit dem Codesys und der 750-841 machen oder ist das dann immer noch eingeschränkt?


die CoDeSys kannst Du kostenlos bei 3S downloaden, kostenpflichtig sind die Targets (~370€). Beim Demo-Target kann kein Bootprojekt erzeugt werden. WebVisu hab ich mit der Demo noch nie probiert.



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> - Lösung c) mit PC oder PDA? Falls letzteres: ich habe mir sagen lassen daß man in diesem Fall eine Java-Runtime benötigt die es nur in 40er Stückzahlen zu kaufen gibt gibt?


man braucht für den PDA eine Java-Runtime und die muss sich als PlugIn im Browser anmelden. Früher gabs mal Jeode (lag auch bei einigen IPAGs bei), zur Zeit nur noch von Creme. Jeode funktioniert auf meinem Simpad mit CE4.1.

Gruß Hartmut

PS: ja, auswärts


----------

